# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Clips - Trail Area Schöckl

## andwit

Servus Leute!

War die letzten zwei Wochenenden ein bisschen am Schöckl mein neues Baby ausführen.

Hier zwei kurze Clips dazu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZI8KmAtINA&t=2s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyB-xyhuVkM


Und ja ich habe sehr viel geschoben .......  :Yes:

----------


## Killuha

> Und ja ich habe sehr viel geschoben .......

 Das kann ich mir vorstellen.  :Big Grin:  Is gut gangen? Freu mi scho wenns bald wieder aufsperren  :Smile:

----------


## andwit

Wirklich perfekt gegangen!
Nicht zu nass, nicht zu trocken.

Sonntag wird man dann sehen wie es ganz oben aussieht  :Wink:

----------

